# For GBliz



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi - I hope you dont mind but I was hoping you could help me with some advise.

My wife recently had a baby (3 months ago) and she's obviously put on a few pounds. She always had a decent figure but hasnt really trained in the last couple of years so having a baby hit her body hard - she also had a c section.

Last week I bought her some weights and a bench for in the house and I said I would train her up to devolop her muscles and put her on a diet so she could get lean and toned again.

This was all well and good until I found myself screaming at her to get a couple more reps on a set of squats - which she wasnt to keen on and now she can barely walk! My bad guess im just to hard core, but its now struck me that I havent got a clue how to train her for her goals ie lean and toned with some muscular definition.

Now you obviosly look well impressive and you also know what you talking about - I was hoping you could throw a workout and diet plan my way to help my lady achieve her goals.

I have a york weight bench with a leg attatchment barbell dumbells and a sit up bench, and a cross trianer for cardio.

I would really appreciate your help, sorry for the long post.

Thanks

T


----------

